# How has the season been for.....



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Serious question. I've not watched any utahute games this year other than the rivalry game. But since he served his suspension, I've not heard any discussion on the radio about Utah defensive back Brian Blechen. He's been a total stud the last couple of years and even though the kid wears red, I've loved watching him play. I've just not heard anything about him this year. 

Utefan - help me out. How has he been doing? He's one kid that based on his first two years, had a promising NFL future. Just haven't heard his name much this year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not as good as in the past, IMO. He has seemed to let off the throttle a bit, and it frustrates me. One good hard hit he had a few games back he was penalized for leading with his helmet. Other than that, he seems to be less potent as a defender. I have seen him miss some tackles that in the past he would have laid the wood.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Blechen is decent in the run game, but is terrible in coverage. Seems to me that any time there is a big play over the top, Blechen missed his coverage.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a bummer. He was lights out his first two years. At that point, I figured the kids was like a cross between Weddle and Kruger. He was really good. I hope he can turn it around for next year. I hate watching him play my Cougars, but I loved watching him play everyone else.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It kind of reminds me of the Y's KVN, an absolute animal last year and very little mention of him this year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

KVN has been an animal this year. Its just more fun to talk about Ziggy. But both Van Noy and Ogletree have had superior seasons to Ziggy. But Ziggy is the better story.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Gary not to much to say about these guys against San Jose. BYU looked horrible in that game. How many chances does Riley Nelson have to screw things up? I know Football is number 5 on their list so it's not that important to them.

BYU had plenty of chances to put more points on the board, but failed miserably.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't see the game Saturday so its hard to comment on that. BYU has under performed miserably this year in the games I have watched. I won't take a shot at Utah here. We have plenty of other threads for that so I'll try to keep a high road on the rivalry talk here. 

I was just curious about Blechen. He is/was an extremely good football player. I know he had his off-season issues, and I really respected the way Coach Whitt handled them, and I hoped that those wouldn't hamper a very good season and college career and potential NFL career for the kid. He was/is a hard-hitting son-of-a-gun. I love watching good football players - no matter what color jersey they wear. I just hadn't heard much discussion about him this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe the munchies resulted in too much weight gained??


----------

